
Face Swap (C++ / Python): Meet Ted Trump, Donald Clinton and Hillary Cruz - spmallick
http://www.learnopencv.com/face-swap-using-opencv-c-python/
======
tombert
Well...Now I have a new image to haunt my nightmares.

This is actually a pretty neat tutorial, I recommend.

~~~
spmallick
Thanks. I could not sleep last night after generating that image.

